# TCR Alliance



## 105slowrider (Jun 4, 2003)

Has anyone got one / tried one? How do they ride?


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

105slowrider said:


> Has anyone got one / tried one? How do they ride?



I spent some time on one back in fall. I would say it rides just like a Giant Composite bike. Not the Advance frame the regular carbon frame. Smooth...kind of cool cause you can get into an Ultegra bike for cheap!! A friend of mine has one and he loves it.


----------

